
So, You Want to Be a Hacker? - Oxydepth
http://stemmatch.net/blog/2015/december/23/so-you-want-to-be-a-hacker-the-perception-vs-reality-how-what-tv-tells-us-is-wrong/
======
imamachine
Definitely a good perception on what hacking really is. Thanks for the share.

~~~
Oxydepth
I'm glad you enjoyed it!

------
rit344
Changed my view on hacking.

~~~
Oxydepth
It is definitely not what it used to be. People seem to think it's all about
stealing your information and trying to spend your money. Hopefully people
begin to understand there's a purpose for it.

